# استفسار عن البار



## ayaay (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سمعت انا ان
الواحد بار يساوي 10 متر
هل هذا صحيح
واذا كان صحيح ما هي المعادلة 
او بالاصح اثبت ذلك
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## zamalkawi (10 مارس 2010)

الضغط يساوي
Ro x g x h
حيث Ro هي كثافة الماء وتساوي 1000 kg/m^3
و g هي عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية وتساوي تقريبا 10 m/s^2
و h هو الارتفاع بالمتر
أي أنه مع h تساوي 10 أمتار يكون الضغط يساوي تقريبا
1000x10x10 = 10^5 Pascal = 1 bar


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (10 مارس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> الضغط يساوي
> ro x g x h
> حيث ro هي كثافة الماء وتساوي 1000 kg/m^3
> و g هي عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية وتساوي تقريبا 10 m/s^2
> ...


 


كلام زي الفل :28:

احب ان اعلق علي جزئيه واحده 
المهندس اللذي يسال عن هل ان البار يساوي 10 متر 

اخي الحبيب ان اهم شئ في الهندسه هي الوحده فانت تتكلم بطريقه مطلقه بمعني

هذه ال10 متر ممن؟؟ 10 متر قماش ولا سلك :18:

انا مش بتريق علي كلامك ولكن انا بحاول اقربلك انا عايز اقول ايه 

بص ياسيدي
زمان اخدنا ان تعريف الضغط هو 

القوي المؤثره علي وحده المساحات

وعشان كده 
فالضغط = 1بار أو 10.33متر لكن من الماء أو = 76 سم من الزئبق 

وشكرا وياريت تفهم قصدي من التعليق فانا مااردت الا النصيحه 


احمد الغرباوي 

عاشق صفوة الصفوة


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (10 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز , بعد التحية ان كل 10 متر ارتفاع head تساوي 1 بار هذا الشي صحيح نظريا , ولكن عمليا لايمكن 
ان يتحقق ذلك ودليل على ذلك المضخة عندما تسحب من عمق +npsh اكثر من 6 متر فانها لاتسحب اي 0,6 بار
عمليا هذا ولكن نظريا عند 10 متر اي 1 بار وهي قيمة الضغط الجوي التي لايمكن ان تتجاوز في جزء السحب للمضخة , وبالاثبات حسابيا كما تطرق الاخ قبلي ارجو ان كون قد افدتك .


----------



## jomma (10 مارس 2010)

م0بشار الكربولي قال:


> الاخ العزيز , بعد التحية ان كل 10 متر ارتفاع head تساوي 1 بار هذا الشي صحيح نظريا , ولكن عمليا لايمكن
> ان يتحقق ذلك ودليل على ذلك المضخة عندما تسحب من عمق +npsh اكثر من 6 متر فانها لاتسحب اي 0,6 بار
> عمليا هذا ولكن نظريا عند 10 متر اي 1 بار وهي قيمة الضغط الجوي التي لايمكن ان تتجاوز في جزء السحب للمضخة , وبالاثبات حسابيا كما تطرق الاخ قبلي ارجو ان كون قد افدتك .


 
أخي الكريم، لا علاقة للمضخات بتعريف البار، لأن هذا التعريف قد نجده في جميع المجالات التي لا علاقة لها مباشرة بالمضخات، نعم الضغط بوحداته المعروفة البار او الباسكال أو الوحدات الإنجليزية يمثل وزن عمود من السائل على وحدة المساحة ،وليس هناك تعريف نظري وعملي للبار وما ذكره الإخوة الزملاء صحيح 100% ولا غبار عليه.
أما ما ذكرته من أن المضخة لا ترفع الماء عند عمق أكثر من 6 متر، فهذا موضوع آخر تماما، لاحظ أن البار هو وحدة ضغط ولا نقصد به دائما الضغط الجوي.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 مارس 2010)

البار وحدة ضغط مش وحدة طول!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (12 مارس 2010)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> كلام زي الفل :28:
> 
> احب ان اعلق علي جزئيه واحده
> المهندس اللذي يسال عن هل ان البار يساوي 10 متر
> ...


 
وجهة نظر صائبة اخ احمد حياك الله


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (12 مارس 2010)

أخي الكريم، لا علاقة للمضخات بتعريف البار، لأن هذا التعريف قد نجده في جميع المجالات التي لا علاقة لها مباشرة بالمضخات، نعم الضغط بوحداته المعروفة البار او الباسكال أو الوحدات الإنجليزية يمثل وزن عمود من السائل على وحدة المساحة ،وليس هناك تعريف نظري وعملي للبار وما ذكره الإخوة الزملاء صحيح 100% ولا غبار عليه.
أما ما ذكرته من أن المضخة لا ترفع الماء عند عمق أكثر من 6 متر، فهذا موضوع آخر تماما، لاحظ أن البار هو وحدة ضغط ولا نقصد به دائما الضغط الجوي.

اخي العزيز , ومن قال اني عرفت البار بانه المضخة التي ؟؟؟؟؟ الاخ في مشاركته يطلب اثبات ان 1 بار =10 متر ارتفاع , وهل يمكن ان نجد هذه العلاقة ان 1 بار = 10 متر من عمود الماء غير في المضخات , نعم الضغط قوة على مساحة في مختلف التطبيقات مثلا تسليط قوة على مساحة من جسم هل يمكن ان تجد لي علاقة 1 بار = 10 متر هنا ؟؟
هذا مقصدي من ادخال مثال المضخة هنا تبعا لسؤال الاخ ولولا علاقة السحب للمضخة بالضغط الجوي 1 بار لما كان 
استخدم المضخة الغاطسة, لنصبت مضخة طاردة على سطح بئر وترفع الماء من عمق 100 متر ؟؟ هل يمكن ذلك ؟ هنا نرجع للضغط الجوي و ال 1 بار وال 10 متر عمود ماء نظري و6 متر عمود ماء عملي . تحياتي لك وللجميع 0


----------



## jomma (12 مارس 2010)

م0بشار الكربولي قال:


> أخي الكريم، لا علاقة للمضخات بتعريف البار، لأن هذا التعريف قد نجده في جميع المجالات التي لا علاقة لها مباشرة بالمضخات، نعم الضغط بوحداته المعروفة البار او الباسكال أو الوحدات الإنجليزية يمثل وزن عمود من السائل على وحدة المساحة ،وليس هناك تعريف نظري وعملي للبار وما ذكره الإخوة الزملاء صحيح 100% ولا غبار عليه.
> أما ما ذكرته من أن المضخة لا ترفع الماء عند عمق أكثر من 6 متر، فهذا موضوع آخر تماما، لاحظ أن البار هو وحدة ضغط ولا نقصد به دائما الضغط الجوي.
> 
> اخي العزيز , ومن قال اني عرفت البار بانه المضخة التي ؟؟؟؟؟ الاخ في مشاركته يطلب اثبات ان 1 بار =10 متر ارتفاع , وهل يمكن ان نجد هذه العلاقة ان 1 بار = 10 متر من عمود الماء غير في المضخات , نعم الضغط قوة على مساحة في مختلف التطبيقات مثلا تسليط قوة على مساحة من جسم هل يمكن ان تجد لي علاقة 1 بار = 10 متر هنا ؟؟
> ...


 

المهندس سأل سؤال مباشر عن علاقة الضغط بإرتفاع عمود الماء، والإخوة الزملاء أجابوا إجابة مباشرة، وأعطوه العلاقة الصحيحة.


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم , جواب الاخوة هو جواب صحيح جدا وصائب ومثبت بالعلاقة الرياضية ومباشر , لكن ماقصدته هو التوضيح عن هذه الحالة في المضخات , no more no less .


----------



## Ammarhida (13 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم هذا الكلام صحيح فقط للماء النقي لان الضغط عبارة عن وزن عمود السائل على وحدة المساحة ولهذا علاقة مباشرة بكثافة السائل فهذا ينطبق على الماء النقي فقط اما الماء الغير نقي وبقية السوائل فلا ينطبق عليها نظرا لاختلاف الكثافة.


----------



## رضوان فارس (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ايريد ان اعرف اذا امكن العلاقة الموجودة بين القدرة الانتاجية والضغط وكمية الاملاح المذابة بالماء في عملية تحلية الماء بالتناضح العكسي ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## رضوان فارس (26 مايو 2010)

انا احاول تصميم محطة تحلية ماء البحر ولكن احتاج الى معرفة الضغط المطلوب تناسبا مع القدرة الانتاجية وكمية الماء المحلا المطلوب ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## محمد هاشم الخطيب (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اختلاف الامة خير لها 
واشكر كل من علق بنصح


----------



## بسيوني حسن (9 أكتوبر 2012)

لم اجد ما يفيد او اني لافهم ما يريده بالضبط هل هي حساب ارتفاع المضخات عند حسابها بالبار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tora (15 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا جماعه انا جيلكم في خدمة و ارجو التجاوب السريع 
انا اريد ان اعرف التحويلات (بالاثباتات) 
التحويلات من 
bar 
at
atm
mmhg
torr
PSI
اريد تحويلاتهم كلهم الى 
pascal
يعني مثلا bar بساوي 10^5 لكن ليييييييه ؟ جيه منين ؟
لانه بجث و المدرس يريد اثباته بالقانون 
و شكرا​


----------



## tora (15 مارس 2013)

انا عايزها باي لغه 
عربي انجليزي او حتي ايطالي مش مهم ​


----------



## M.legend (17 مارس 2013)

موضوع حلو ماشاء الله .. 
بس عشان أنا لسه طالب.. عندي سؤال بما أننا استخدمنا المعادله الكثافه في الجاذبيه في الارتفاع .. ليه ما أخذنا كثافة الهواء بما أنه ضغط جوي و شكرا ..


----------

